# Tensaw 2-27



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Put in at Lower Bryants around 11 and fished for about 4 hours.
We ended up catching 23, with most being 12 inches, but not all.
The biggest one of the day was a little over 3.
Every fish but one was caught on a crankbait, the other being on a lizard.




Watch in HD.
I had about 15 on film, then I upload them, and can't even see the bass on the film when it is uploaded on the computer.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

That's a pretty good video, great report


----------



## Crymeabuck (Jan 12, 2010)

*Good catch*

Not to get in your business, but you are giving out to much information on your posts. :whistling: General info like "Tensaw" on where you fished is enough. If not, you will have more people than you want in your favorite fishing hole the next time you go. The video is great and enjoyable, but generalize your information more or you will regret it in the future! :thumbsup:

Shane


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

That's still ur best video yet. I have fished some of those spots before lol. Looks like ur having fun, so keep up doing whatcha doing!!!


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks guys, and yeah, I thought I was giving alot of info as well, haha.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Great video bro. U guys really put it on em. I dont think u are sharing to much info at all. I typically spill 5 times more info than u did in this post. Isnt that what this whole forum is all about? Helping fellow fisherman become better fisherman. And, if you are anything like me, you have a buuuuunnnnch of honey holes. Those public waters belong to everyone. Keep up the good fishing, bro.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice hat cam:thumbsup: how long of a video will it record?


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Nice hat cam:thumbsup: how long of a video will it record?


It will record for as long as your memory chip will hold. I have a 8gb chip, that will hold up to 2 hours of footage. What I do is record 10-15 mins, and if I don't catch anything delete it, and start recording again, and you gain your time back. Running out of battery's is the thing to worry about.
The camera is a Kodak Playsport.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome video!


----------

